# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  WHat's the current temperature/weather where you are?

## Sagan

Overcast

 		    48Â°F
 		    9Â°C
*Humidity*
77%

*Wind Speed*
NNW 7 MPH

*Barometer*
30.35 in (1028.3 mb)

*Dewpoint*
41Â°F (5Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Wind Chill*
45Â°F (7Â°C)

*Last update*
 							12 Nov 11:53 am PST

----------


## Otherside

Chucking it down with rain. It's getting heavier by the minute.  :Rain: 

About 7C/45F here, with 0% precipitation, 18MPH WSW Winds, 69% humidity.

----------


## Chantellabella

Not even sweater weather. In the 60's and 70's with occasionally 80's. One day last week it hit 90

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

9 degrees, humidity 87%, wind 10 kph

Canada, hey there...do you know that it's _November_? Some of us would like another white Christmas one of these years.

I can't complain too much though. Nice walking weather lately.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Partly cloudy, 11C/51F, Precipitation: 0%, Wind: 2km/h / 1 MPH, Humidity: 76%

----------


## Sagan

Fog

 		    40Â°F
 		    4Â°C
*Humidity*
86%

*Wind Speed*
calm

*Barometer*
29.97 in (1015.3 mb)

*Dewpoint*
36Â°F (2Â°C)

*Visibility*
5.00 mi

*Last update*
 							14 Nov 6:53 am PST

----------


## Sagan

Mostly Cloudy

 		    38Â°F
 		    3Â°C
*Humidity*
85%

*Wind Speed*
NW 3 MPH

*Barometer*
30.36 in (1028.8 mb)

*Dewpoint*
34Â°F (1Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Last update*
 							16 Nov 9:53 am PST

----------


## Member11

It is 25.7Â°C here in Brisbane right now.

----------


## Chantellabella

> It is 25.7Â°C here in Brisbane right now.



98.6 degrees

Oh, you mean outside? 

*i know..................I'm a smart ass."  ::): 


Don't hate. 68 degrees Fahrenheit and it's winter in Central TX.
And this children is why I live in the South.  ::):

----------


## Sagan

Fair
 		    31Â°F
 		    -1Â°C
*Humidity*
89%

*Wind Speed*
calm

*Barometer*
30.37 in (1029.7 mb)

*Dewpoint*
28Â°F (-2Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Last update*
 							31 Dec 10:53 am PST

----------


## Member11

5pm... 26.1Â°C

----------


## Rawr

83 F

I hate it.

----------


## Member11

11.4Â°c (52.52f)

----------


## Sagan

Fair
 		    71Â°F
 		    22Â°C
*Humidity*
57%

*Wind Speed*
calm

*Barometer*
30.01 in (1014.9 mb)

*Dewpoint*
55Â°F (13Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Last update*
                 04 Jun 8:53 am PDT

----------


## Member11

6.3Â°C

----------


## 1

-201.15 Â°c

----------


## Otherside

Southeast of England here



Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zuri

Reallyyy cold

----------


## Otherside

One in the morning south east England 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

14.8Â°c  ::D:

----------


## Sagan

A Few Clouds

 		    89Â°F

 		    32Â°C
*Humidity*
13%

*Wind Speed*
W 7 MPH

*Barometer*
29.91 in (1011.6 mb)

*Dewpoint*
31Â°F (-1Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Heat Index*
85Â°F (29Â°C)

*Last update*
                 10 Aug 3:53 pm PDT

----------


## Sagan

Fair

 		    102Â°F
 		    39Â°C
*Humidity*
12%

*Wind Speed*
WNW 13 MPH

*Barometer*
29.96 in

*Dewpoint*
39Â°F (4Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Heat Index*
97Â°F (36Â°C)

*Last update*
                 12 Aug 3:35 pm PDT I'mMELTHING!!!

----------


## 1

63Â°F 
Partly Cloudy

----------


## Sagan

Fair

 		    100Â°F
 		    38Â°C
*Humidity*
15%

*Wind Speed*
WNW 6 MPH

*Barometer*
29.91 in

*Dewpoint*
45Â°F (7Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Heat Index*
96Â°F (36Â°C)

*Last update*
                 13 Aug 2:30 pm PDT             




Vis Sat

----------


## Sagan

Guys. it's really hot outside. Hot inside. 88 degrees inside my room. with he ac on! over one hundred outside SOMEBODY HELP ME FROM THIS HEAT. AHHH

----------


## UndercoverAngel

Another hot and humid day.  Already 75 degrees at 7:30am. High of 90, with scattered thunder storms.

----------


## 1

51 Â°F 
Foggy

----------


## Sagan

Fair
 		    97Â°F
 		    36Â°C
*Humidity*
13%

*Wind Speed*
WNW 6 MPH

*Barometer*
29.99 in

*Dewpoint*
38Â°F (3Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Heat Index*
92Â°F (33Â°C)

*Last update*
                 26 Sep 3:20 pm PDT

----------


## Otherside

I'm really lazy and I can't be bothered typing it out. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagan

I just copy/paste. But that's from NOAA NWS




Fair
             81Â°F
             27Â°C
*Humidity*
37%

*Wind Speed*
N 6 MPH

*Barometer*
29.90 in

*Dewpoint*
52Â°F (11Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Heat Index*
80Â°F (27Â°C)

*Last update*
                 27 Sep 7:20 pm PDT

----------


## Member11

18.5Â°C (midnight)

----------


## 1

12Â°C

----------


## Member11

15.0Â°C

----------


## Sagan

Mostly Cloudy
 		    52Â°F
 		    11Â°C
*Humidity*
82%

*Wind Speed*
S 5 MPH

*Barometer*
30.19 in

*Dewpoint*
46Â°F (8Â°C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Last update*
                 18 Oct 10:10 am PDT

----------


## Member11

Calm, 15Â°c at 6:52am

----------


## Otherside

Britain calls.



It's definitely getting colder, getting darker earlier, and the hours supposed to be changing soon to make it even grimmer and darker. The clocks going backwards by an hour. 

This means I get an extra hour in bed. I like it.  :XD: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sagan

Mod Rain, Fog
 		    54Â°F
 		    12Â°C
*Humidity*
100%

*Wind Speed*
SW 3 MPH

*Barometer*
29.88 in

*Dewpoint*
54Â°F (12Â°C)

*Visibility*
4.00 mi

*Last update*
                 27 Oct 7:30 am PDT

----------


## 1

12c☁

----------


## HoldTheSea

Freaking snowing...

----------


## 1

Cloudy

----------


## Otherside

Bloody Freezing. Got the heating on at max all the time, am under a duvet and two blankets at the moment, and whenever I leave the house I've been dressing as an artic explorer. 

Supposed to be warming up thank god though.

----------


## 1

Freezing here..

----------


## Member11

29cC at 1:22am, heatwave...

----------


## 1

17 MPH winds, & sunny

----------


## Sagan

Overcast
 		    39?F
 		    4?C
*Humidity*
100%

*Wind Speed*
S 3 MPH

*Barometer*
30.17 in

*Dewpoint*
39?F (4?C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Last update*
                 04 Dec 8:30 am PST

----------


## Sagan

Lt Snow, Fog
 		    30?F
 		    -1?C
*Humidity*
100%

*Wind Speed*
NNW 6 MPH

*Barometer*
29.84 in

*Dewpoint*
30?F (-1?C)

*Visibility*
0.75 mi

*Wind Chill*
24?F (-4?C)

*Last update*
                 01 Jan 10:35 am PST

----------


## Member11

30oC, I love my air-con  ::D:

----------


## 1

46 F

----------


## Cuchculan

2 degrees

----------


## 1

14 Degrees Celsius

----------


## Cuchculan

3 but dropping to minus 1 very quickly

----------


## anxiouskathie

77 degrees Fahrenheit

----------


## Ironman

32F mostly cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

5 and wet and windy

----------


## Ironman

56F and Fair.  Wow - it's getting warm here for February!

----------


## Cuchculan

Just had a gale blow through the East coast of Dublin. Still wet. Wind not as bad now. Bit is getting a bit colder. 3 to 4. Normal for this time of year.

----------


## anxiouskathie

77F, cloudy

----------


## SmileyFace

59 F, rainy.

----------


## Member11

28.7c, fine.

----------


## Cuchculan

Touching on about 8 with a mixture of sun and rain

----------


## 1

60 Degrees F With Showers/Wind

----------


## anxiouskathie

70 degrees F; sunshine all day

----------


## Cuchculan

About 5 degrees and frosty

----------


## Koalafan

32F a bit chilly outside!  ::s:

----------


## 1

58 Degrees and rainy

----------


## Sagan

Lt Rain
 		    45?F
 		    7?C
*
Humidity* 


87%

*Wind Speed*
N 7 MPH

*Barometer*
30.01 in

*Dewpoint*
41?F (5?C)

*Visibility*
9.00 mi

*Wind Chill*
41?F (5?C)

*Last update*
                 10 Feb 10:20 am PST

----------


## 1

13 C, Foggy

----------


## Cuchculan

Can I simply say ' cold '. Is about 4 to 5 with a wind chill factor.

----------


## 1

57 F, Sunny

----------


## Relle

63 degrees Fahrenheit, mostly cloudy

----------


## anxiouskathie

67 degrees F, cloudy and sprinkling

----------


## Cuchculan

About 6 and very windy. Snow and sleet forecast. Wind is making it feel colder.

----------


## 1

57 F, Sunny

----------


## anxiouskathie

68 F, light rain

----------


## Cuchculan

6 and milder.

----------


## 1

54 F..Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Gales are back again. Live by the coast here. Gales are nothing new.

----------


## 1

Cloudy with a bit of sun

----------


## anxiouskathie

77 degrees F; breezy, sunny

----------


## Cuchculan

Wet, windy, about 5 or 6

----------


## 1

54 F Clear Skies

----------


## Cuchculan

6 to 7, cloudy, with a bit of rain.

----------


## 1

55 F..Cloudy

----------


## anxiouskathie

80 degrees F....hot and sunny, great gardening weather

----------


## Cuchculan

Mild enough this morning. The calm before the storm. Staying at 6 to 7 degrees.

----------


## 1

Rain!

----------


## anxiouskathie

67 degrees F and lots and lots of wind......25 mph right now

----------


## 1

Ya, the wind is roaring

----------


## Ironman

52F/11c  partly cloudy

----------


## 1

53F Raining

----------


## Ironman

46f clear

----------


## Cuchculan

This is the wind. Is 10 degrees at the moment. Very dark clouds out there. 

nat00_wind.png

----------


## 1

54 F Cloudy

----------


## Ironman

52F cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Windy and very dark clouds. About 6 degrees.

----------


## 1

57 F W/ Showers & Wind

----------


## anxiouskathie

68F Partly cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Another mixed day. Was mild enough over night, for this time of year. i would imagine rain later in the day.

----------


## 1

54 F..2 more days of rain..maybe

----------


## Cuchculan

Winds are picking up. Gales forecast.

----------


## Rawr

40 F

----------


## 1

54 F

----------


## Ironman

38F partly cloudy

----------


## 1

53 F Mostly Sunny

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold and wet. Is Ireland after all.

----------


## 1

44 F Clear Skiez

----------


## Cuchculan

Pissing Rain and windy and cold.

----------


## 1

57 F with chances of rain, again...

----------


## Ironman

36F clear

----------


## Cuchculan

Wet, Wet and guess what? Wet again. Talking about 6 to 7 degrees.

----------


## 1

Raining w/ roaring windz

----------


## JamieWAgain

72 and delightful.

----------


## 1

46 F Clear Skiez

----------


## Cuchculan

Around 5 to 6. Dampness in the air. Weather warning for the afternoon.

----------


## 1

56 F Clear Skies

----------


## Cuchculan

Oddly mild. Ranging from 8 to 9 degrees. The calm before the storm.

----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

Mild and wet at about 15 to 16 degrees.

----------


## 1

57 F Partly Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Wet but mild. They say 16 to 18 degrees. That is very mild for Ireland at this time of the year.

----------


## 1

56 F Partly Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

15 degrees and mild

----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

They say 17 degrees and sunny. They are lying. The breeze out there would skin you alive.

----------


## 1

59 F With breeze

----------


## Cuchculan

Again it is a bit colder than they tell us it is. We live near the coast. They say 17 degrees. Feels like about 9 degrees here. The wind can creep in from the sea.

----------


## 1

70 F Sunny and clear day..but as usual it won't last long

----------


## Cuchculan

Very mild out there. I was surprised. They say 16 to 17.

----------


## 1

50 F, got foggy as predicted

----------


## Cuchculan

Our mild bit of sun turned into a thick mist. Joys of living by the coast.

----------


## 1

56 F, Foggy

----------


## Cuchculan

I will simply say ' RAIN'.

----------


## 1

58 F Sunny

----------


## Cuchculan

Bleeden freezing out there. Typical Patrick's day weather.

----------


## 1

52 F Partly Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

is it even worth my while saying anything? We all know it is going to be ' Rain '.

----------


## 1

57 F Foggy and cold

----------


## Cuchculan

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs

----------


## 1

57 F Cloudy and maybe rain

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold out there now. Down to about 3 or 4

----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

Sleet and rain and cold.

----------


## 1

54 F Cloudy with a chance of raiin

----------


## Cuchculan

I will you guess. Starts with R and ends with N

----------


## 1

49 F Windy

----------


## Cuchculan

Meant to be more rain. Escaped it so far. Even snow mentioned.

----------


## 1

53 F, clear skies

----------


## Cuchculan

Rare bit of sunshine this morning. Meant to hit 17 degrees later. We shall see.

----------


## 1

58 F Partly Cloudy

----------


## Rawr

48 F   Clear Night

----------


## 1

51 F

----------


## InvisibleGuy

77 degrees at 10:30pm, 76% humidity. Houston is about to get hot and humid until September, ffs. I want to move.

----------


## 1

54 F Mostly Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Mild but wet

----------


## 1

52 F Windy

----------


## Skippy

its nice sunny and hot here good for our camping

----------


## 1

57 F Windy

----------


## InvisibleGuy

87 degrees, ffs. And it's only going to get worse. Much worse. It's going to get hot enough for the metal parts of the seatbelts in my car to cause burns soon, if I'm not careful. Hot enough to fry an egg on the hood of my car.

God I hate Texas summers. They just suck. And they go on for six months.

----------


## 1

54 F Very Windy

----------


## Skippy

Ughh..... 24c/75f atm sun beating down all day. im roasting. granted, it could be worse....

----------


## 1

55 F Foggy

----------


## Cuchculan

Muggy morning. Humid and cloudy.

----------


## 1

52 Heavy Fog

----------


## InvisibleGuy

68 degrees, awesome weather lately  ::):

----------


## 1

Foggy again..

----------


## Skippy

Yikes! it was 100+ km winds yesterday. Matt and I went out in it for fun, he says it's "Nature's Blowjob" lol... trees n' stuff were knocked down. today it sunny n' seems like wind is picking up again.

----------


## 1

61 F Partly Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Humid. Early morning so about 15 or so. To get up to 25 as the day goes on.

----------


## 1

54 F

----------


## InvisibleGuy

76 degrees, clear.

With a 100% chance of a long weekend and a mini vacation  ::):   ::):   ::):

----------


## 1

57 F Cloudy With Little Wind

----------


## Cuchculan

About 20 or so. Warm for Ireland

----------


## 1

54 F

----------


## Cuchculan

Mild but lashing out.

----------


## Skippy

Nice thunderstorm atm. Love 'em! I hear someone mowing their lawn in such....heh

----------


## 1

Same weather

----------


## Cuchculan

13 now. Big dip.

----------


## 1

67 F..

----------


## Cuchculan

We have dipped big time. Rain has kicked in. Only low here. Around 13 or 14.

----------


## 1

16 C

----------


## Cuchculan

About 14 still. Not as warm and humid as it had been.

----------


## Chantellabella

The heat index has been hitting over 100F every day. 

At least it's not as bad as when I lived in Dallas. The temperature there was over 100 and the heat index hit above 110.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hot as fuq.

So, so hot. And about to get hotter.

----------


## Cuchculan

Same as yesterday. They say 18. I say about 13.

----------


## 1

13 C

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It is 91 fucking degrees, and it's not even noon yet. I think that's 33 degrees Celsius. And it's not even noon. Ffs.

----------


## Cuchculan

Cloudy and not as humid. Which is great for sleeping.

----------


## 1

19 C

----------


## Cuchculan

Early here, so about 11. Meant to get up to 22.

----------


## 1

13 C..

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It is 94 degrees. I have my air conditioning set on 68 degrees. It's working it's *** off to keep it cool in here. I need to move.

----------


## 1

12 C

----------


## Cuchculan

Humid 24

----------


## 1

12 C With Strong Winds

----------


## InvisibleGuy

90 degrees. I went to my car just a minute ago to get something I forgot, and I sweated, buckets going there and back. I need a shower. Seriously.

----------


## Cuchculan

Starting to dip and change big time. Back to rain and wind.

----------


## 1

Still the same

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hot as fuq.

My air conditioner hasn't stopped, since this morning, ffs.

----------


## 1

Nice & Breezy

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Hot.

As.

Fuq.

----------


## Cuchculan

Wet, about 12

----------


## 1

14 C Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Dark and wet. About 13 out there.

----------


## 1

17 C Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

They say 18. Feels about 12.

----------


## 1

14 Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Getting colder. 7 degrees at times. Winds picking up too.

----------


## Sagan

Haze, Smoke
 		    70?F
 		    21?C
*Humidity*
60%

*Wind Speed*
calm

*Barometer*
30.07 in

*Dewpoint*
55?F (13?C)

*Visibility*
5.00 mi

*Last update*
                 11 Sep 9:55 am PDT

----------


## Cuchculan

15 with winds and rain

----------


## 1

28 Celsius

----------


## Cuchculan

13 and meant to get crazy out there today.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

63 degrees and the forecast is for instability moving in. Crazy. You never know with instability out there.

----------


## Cuchculan

The calm before the storm here. Is mild out there for now. Was out doing the morning shopping. Afternoon is meant to be flash floods and thunder and lightening. Gales and crap like that. But all is calm for now.

----------


## Otherside

16C/60F apparently. It's actually sunny. No idea what the weather prediction was, but my phone is telling me that it's apparently very cloudly. It really isn't.

----------


## Cuchculan

Kind of wet and windy out there now. Was a mild enough morning. Meant to be down to 14c.

----------


## CloudMaker

63 degrees..:: cold for here!!

----------


## Cuchculan

That would be a heat wave here. Is about 14 here. Raining on and off.

----------


## Otherside

13C

No rain, thankfully. Yet. Although this time I have not been an idiot and decided to bring a coat with me when I left the house. In case the weather decides to do what it has decided to do for about the last week, and just start spitting heavily out of nowhere.

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

We are about the same. Though last night it dropped to 5C. Electric blanket night. The days are closing in quickly. Wearing heavier coats out. As I live beside the coast. Some wind can kick up at times.

----------


## Otherside

> We are about the same. Though last night it dropped to 5C. Electric blanket night. The days are closing in quickly. Wearing heavier coats out. As I live beside the coast. Some wind can kick up at times.



I have noticed a similar trend at night in south-east England. Although I'm not by the coast. Not sure what night temperature it's cold!

Currently sleeping under a 12Tog duvet, and two blankets. 

Edit - Oh look. What a surprise. Downpour. 

I have to walk home in this. :/

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

> I have noticed a similar trend at night in south-east England. Although I'm not by the coast. Not sure what night temperature it's cold!
> 
> Currently sleeping under a 12Tog duvet, and two blankets. 
> 
> Edit - Oh look. What a surprise. Downpour. 
> 
> I have to walk home in this. :/
> 
> Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk



Is kind of chucking it down here too. I like to get up early in the morning. Bloody freezing this morning. Talking just after 5 in the morning. Yahoo has the weather for here at 12C. That does not allow for the wind chill factor. Was a bit nippy out there when I did head out about 8. More the wind hitting you in the face. Winter is coming.

----------


## Otherside

9C, some clouds. Doesn't feel as cold as it did at night, but then the heating has been turned on now.

Its nice sleeping by a radiator. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Is milder. But that is because of the clouds. Mild and wet.

----------


## 1

20 C- Windy

----------


## Cuchculan

Getting colder. Maybe down to about 12 and windy / wet

----------


## 1

Same temp

----------


## Cuchculan

14 and cold

----------


## 1

17 C  Sunny

----------


## Cuchculan

13 and dull

----------


## 1

16 C

----------


## Cuchculan

5 and dropping

----------


## 1

55 F Sunny

----------


## Cuchculan

Bloody Freezing

----------


## 1

Rainin

----------


## Cuchculan

Bitter, about 4

----------


## 1

Same as alwayz

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold

----------


## Otherside

A storm. That is keeping me awake right now. All I can hear is this bloody storm.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

It's 33 degrees right now, but will get down to 22 by tomorrow morning.

Ffs. I live in south Texas. That is just insane. Thank the gods I'm working from home tomorrow.

----------


## Cuchculan

Gales and cold

----------


## 1

50 F

----------


## Cuchculan

3 C

----------


## 1

10 C - Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

Mild. About 12F

----------


## CeCe

75 F

----------


## Cuchculan

About 6F. Nippy

----------


## 1

11C Foggy

----------


## Cuchculan

6f

----------


## 1

14C

----------


## Cuchculan

22f

----------


## 1

16C Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

15 and cloudy / wet / windy

----------


## 1

17C Sunny

----------


## Cuchculan

12F and very windy

----------


## 1

16C Cloudy

----------


## Cuchculan

11f cloudy. windy

----------


## 1

18C Sunny

----------


## Cuchculan

11f / colder

----------


## 1

16C Cold

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold and tail end of hurricane expected.

----------


## 1

12C

----------


## Cuchculan

Monsoon like rain. Hurry up global warming.

----------


## CeCe

65F

----------


## Cuchculan

Cold and windy. About 7f

----------


## 1

13C

----------


## Cuchculan

6f

----------


## CeCe

53F

----------


## Cuchculan

9f and wet and windy

----------


## CeCe

48F.

----------


## Cuchculan

5f and cold

----------


## CeCe

63 F

----------


## Cuchculan

Around 2 degrees

----------


## Cuchculan

About 4F and cold

----------


## HypnoticTrance

sshot-64.png

----------


## Cuchculan

That is cold. Minus 12. We have clear skies and is touching on about zero for now.

----------


## Cuchculan

I hardly think he is going to be running around outside naked. LOL

----------


## HypnoticTrance

> Yikes! Stay indoors!!!



Haha. If you think that's bad, know that -12 is actually considered quite nice right now considering how cold it's been lately. For a few days straight it was dipping into the -30s (which doesn't even take the windchill into account) at night. 

I live in an unforgivingly cold part of Canada.

----------


## CloudMaker

it’s 55 here in FREEDOM UNITS

I don’t understand the other globalist measurements

----------


## Cuchculan

About 9F and mild

----------


## Relle

58F and cloudy but the sun peaks out here and there

----------


## Cuchculan

Early morning here. Still dark outside. Colder is the mornings. About 4f.

----------


## CeCe

65F

----------


## Cuchculan

7f

----------


## CeCe

34 f

----------


## Cuchculan

About 6f

----------


## Cuchculan

5f

----------


## Lucid

64F

----------


## Ironman

> 5f



Cuchculan…..do you mean 5c?  That's 41F to us Americans.  5F is -15c

----------


## Cuchculan

We must use C then. Gets confusing at times.

----------


## Lucid

57 F

----------


## Cuchculan

C for me then. 7c

----------


## Cuchculan

Dipping quickly. Down to about 4c

----------


## Lucid

48 F

----------


## Cuchculan

Minus 3c

----------


## Otherside

Yet another storm. This is becoming a weekly event. 

8c, been 40mph winds. Quite a bit of flooding around here.

----------


## Cuchculan

Thunder and lightening and rain to go with it.

----------


## Cuchculan

14c

----------


## CloudMaker

81 degrees

----------


## Otherside

9C/49F. Very grey today and a bit of rain. Apartment's felt like a sauna the last few days, but doesn't today.

----------


## Cuchculan

About the same as above. 9c. Meant to rain tomorrow. Not seen rain in ages. This bloody pandemic hit and the sun came with it.

----------


## CeCe

76F

----------


## Cuchculan

19C

----------


## CeCe

65F

----------


## Cuchculan

6f

----------


## CeCe

45f

----------


## Cuchculan

4 or so.

----------


## Otherside

8C/46F. Been raining all day.

----------


## Cuchculan

Same above. Meant to have a gale blowing through at some point. Had a wet walk to the shops this morning.

----------


## Otherside

Those gales were loud enough to wake me up last night lol

----------


## Cuchculan

The rain over night here was mental. They say a sunny morning. Rain to come back in later for the weekend. Then some nice weather to follow.

----------

